# How's this brand?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Taking advise from the forum suggestions, I bought some 158 grs. .357 Magnum ammo. I found a site that gave a great deal on these rounds. The brand is Sellier and Bellot. Is this any good?
Oh, I like the new look of the forum...good job fella's.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

S&B is good quality ammo. I've shot a lot of it in various calibers.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hberttmank said:


> S&B is good quality ammo. I've shot a lot of it in various calibers.


+1
No problems with the .380 and 9mm I've used in the past.

PhilR.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Have shot quite a bit of S&B .45 hardball. It's alittle dirty but was very reliable in competition. But, I don't carry with it.
:smt033


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

+1 on mystro. Reliable, but a little bit dirty.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't bought any for the .357 in a good while but I never had any troubles with it. I still buy some in the .380 once in awhile and it fires everytime. I would say it's as good as anything else out there.


----------

